# Cooking with mint....



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've several types of mint plants and all I know about using them is to create "tea". Is there any other use for these wonderful plants; and if so, will you share please?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I LOVE, lovelovelove Raita.
It is an Indian condiment made with plain yogurt, cucumbers and mint.
Wonderful.
It is great to dip bread in or have as a side to hot dishes.
Some recipes will show the addition of garlic or cumin, etc..
I like it plain.

Make it a few hours-night before to allow the flavors to mix.

And you can always add a little to a salad or with fruit etc.. too.

There are a ton of recipes if you google.
Hard to pick some to showcase because I don't know what you like to eat.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Raita- off to google!
Thanks Chickenista!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I love to take about ten leaves and shred them fine with the scissors and use them in a fruit salad....everyone asks me for my recipe when I go to church dinners and take it...love mint jelly as well....or apple and mint together.....


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

What kinds of mint have you? There are some that are better for eating than others. Just got my hands on Persian mint - it's worth seeking out. Pennyroyal is nice too, but read up on it. Here's one that hasn't come my way yet but looks interesting: http://everythingmint.com/popular-mint/popular-bowles-mint/

The spearmint types have a nice flavor, but even minced, the leaves can be a little tough. Too fuzzy! Orange mint is easy to work into fruit salads. Skewered pineapple shrimp with buttered orange mint leaves is nice on the cool side of the grill.

Tabouli is a staple salad that uses parsley and mint together, the lemon/mint combo goes well in barbeque sauce for chicken and pork.

Mid-Eastern cuisine uses lots of mint, some Greek too. Anywhere you can use parsley, but I try to add it to most cooked foods at the end to keep the zip. Otherwise it can just be flat and bitter. (My chocolate mint brownie recipe is still a work in progress)

Lentil soup with orange slices and thin slices of mint at the end is heavenly. Sugared leaves are best eaten as soon as they're dry, or lay them down on cupcake frosting.

Granny G has it down with the scissors!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I have chocolate mint....


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

That's a pretty one! Do you let it bloom?


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Chop fine together with generous amounts of parsley and garlic and mix into ground lamb or beef, then shape into patties or meatballs. So good!


----------



## blondiescabin (May 8, 2014)

motdaugrnds said:


> I've several types of mint plants and all I know about using them is to create "tea". Is there any other use for these wonderful plants; and if so, will you share please?



I've used mint in a few different ways that have all turned out great!
1) sautÃ© snap peas in a fry pan, them toss in some chopped mint , a spoonful of butter , and a sprinkle of heat! ( cayenne, Cajun , red pepper flakes etc ). 
2) carrot and apple salad - shredded carrots and chopped apples , raisins, a titch of onion , bean sprouts and chopped mint. Toss with a mayo/apple cider vinegar mixture. 
3) Asian coleslaw - bagged coleslaw, bean sprouts , red peppers , toasted peanuts or cashews , chopped cilantro and mint. 

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I want to collect mints... so many yummy sounding ones


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Warning: Mint obsession

I love mint more than any other garden plant!

It's the center of my "oasis", peppermint and chocolate mint in the ground, and the rest in pots - for me it created a clean (goodbye mice!) and fresh space I really needed.

They're generally tough, but some of the fuzzy ones are more delicate so you never run out of gardening ambition for them. And the availability of different kinds is just booming! Now's the time to really be on the cutting edge!

Take Persian mint (my holy grail): "A relatively new mint, Persian mint was named by researchers at Rutgers University conducting a study on the anti-inflammatory properties of mint and oregano. The mint came to Rutgers via Michigan State University who received it from foragers in San Francisco who discovered the mysterious herb was being grown and used for culinary purposes by the Persian community in the city.

That blub is from http://www.specialtyproduce.com/produce/Persian_Mint_8987.php

After 10 years of searching for the amazing mint being served in a couple restaurants in the city, in the mountains just this spring a rock garden plant society had a members sale and there were several pots tagged for it. Only it wasn't, it was orange mint. Still, it gave me fresh hope and I started sniffing around pretty hard. Sure enough, a yard sale in the old town and it was potted up, the woman didn't know the name of it because it had been given to her. I never found a gold nugget that pleased me as much as that old pot!


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

I use it in salsa instead of cilantro. It balances jalapenos and habaneros nicely!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

WOW Very nice information. Thanks to all of you.

At this time I have *chocolate* mint around my asian pear and persimmon trees, *peppermint *around my currant trees, *orange *mint around my apple trees and *ginger *mint around my blueberries. (I'm using them all to smother grass/weeds, permitting them to spread at will and blossom.)

I'm still learning how to use these so do appreciate all those wonderful ideas.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I cook with it all the time.

My favorite uses are chopped in couscous, and tabouleh salad with added parsley. (both of these can be found in boxes near the rice or middle eastern section, and they take 5 minutes to make)

Just made slow cooker lamb chops last night encrusted with some mint and rosemary in the spice mix.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Haven that is making my mouth water. I don't grow sheep as yet but I have some real nice looking goat chops.  Care to share your "spice mix"?


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

motdaugrnds said:


> Haven that is making my mouth water. I don't grow sheep as yet but I have some real nice looking goat chops.  Care to share your "spice mix"?


Sure. I just toss some fresh chopped rosemary and mint into a bowl. I add "curry seasoning" from Mountain Rose Herbs, smoked paprika from Mountain Rose Herbs, pink salt, ground pepper and garlic powder and rub it all over the lamb till it's coated really well, then slow cook on low in about 1 inch of chicken broth. 

The spices can be adjusted to taste, of course.

They fall off the bone and create the most fabulous broth ever. I actually use some of the broth to flavor the couscous.


----------

